# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Sub surface irrigation for lawns

## col5555

Thought about sub surface irrigation for a new patch of lawn. Any one used it ?

----------


## The Roofer

col5555, 
Netafim do this irrigation for lawns  Netafim Landscape but mainly used now in gardens - but in lawns is more expensive (installation) although the water savings are better. The site has a calculator to work out what you need to install!

----------

